# I really like this



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I ordered the ex pen I also ordered wee wee pads from digitpet.com They forgot to send it so I just received it a few days ago. I ordered the ones with the little taped corners so you can keep it down. My biggest problem with the other pads (not that I use them often any more) is that they wind up folded over or tossed around. These are called Gridlock. They have a waffle pattern and seem to hold a lot of liquid and . . . they don't move.

Thought I'd share in case any of you need pads.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what a great idea. I hate having to use the frames since the male dogs will tend to hit the corners when they lift their legs and then you've got to get out the bleach water.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank Geri for sharing. I will be using more of the pad now if it continues to rain like this!:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know. The rain is horrible. On the plus side, Bailey went right over to the pad, sniffed it and must have determined it was okay because he annointed it. Altogether a good thing.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have to use the frame with mugsy otherwise he drags them all over the house and shreds them to tiny little pieces.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure whether he could drag these around. I stick the edges to the floor. It comes off easily enough when I want to throw it out but not so easily that they can play with it, which is one of Bailey's preferred games.


----------

